# How to use cat litter containers?



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

I've been re-using the giant pitcher containers and using them to store water. It was pretty well until one of them sprung a leak. Which I don't consider a big deal, but it's got me thinking of other creative ways I can use it. It isn't air-proof by a long shot, but have to be other respectable alternatives. It's HDPE plastic.

I've also been setting aside the big rectangular cat little containers with the intention of using them for a container garden when the time rolls around. It turns out that's not going to work for me, but I'm sure I can put them to some worthwhile storage or prep use. Any ideas?


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

immediately disregard any ideas or suggestions involving storing food or carrying/holding potable water ... there's absolutely no way they are rated food grade

those cat litter containers are intended for very lite - single use purpose ... they aren't going to stay together under heavy use ... 

I get a bunch at garage sales and on occasion I'll see a big stack on garbage day .... I use them to replace my regular 5 gallon buckets where it's just stationary storage .... melting salt, tools, oil containers, dry chemicals, fertilizer ect ....


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*What is the plastic code on them?*

When I am considering containers for anything, the first thing I do is to look at the plastic code on the bottom.

I have some cat litter containers with a screw on lid also. They all have the plastic code 3. That means they are not meant for food or anything for human consumption. Since I have access to lots, I had to figure out if they were worth having and if so, how I was going to use them.

I am sorry that yours sprang a leak, but I am grateful to know this. I hadn't considered using mine for water. If I EVER put water in them, I would have to write on them DO NOT USE FOR CONSUMPTION! I would use the water for flushing toilets or washing something.

I have started putting my ice melt, fertilizers and dry gardening stuff in these containers. I am wondering what other possibilities they might have?


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

weedygarden said:


> When I am considering containers for anything, the first thing I do is to look at the plastic code on the bottom.
> 
> I have some cat litter containers with a screw on lid also. They all have the plastic code 3. That means they are not meant for food or anything for human consumption. Since I have access to lots, I had to figure out if they were worth having and if so, how I was going to use them.
> 
> ...


sorry to disagree ... but the triangle recycle symbol doesn't designate squat in regard to container usage .... BIGGEST prepper "urban legend" around is that the triangle #2 means "food grade" .... absolute total bunk ....

just another attempt to de-bunk the legend ....

www.virtualweberbullet.com/plastics.html

"What is Food Grade Plastic"

"Not all HDPE Containers Are Food Grade"


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We use them to store canned goods. The buckets originally contained 40 lbs of kitty litter so I feel safe filling them with canned goods and stacking them 5 high.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

IlliniWarrior said:


> sorry to disagree ... but the triangle recycle symbol doesn't designate squat in regard to container usage .... BIGGEST prepper "urban legend" around is that the triangle #2 means "food grade" .... absolute total bunk ....
> 
> just another attempt to de-bunk the legend ....
> 
> ...


This goes against everything I have ever heard or read. EVERYTHING!


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm sorry but its CAT LITTER. I wldnt store anything but ice melt in them. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Well here be sumtin what ain't been brought up yet. Refill em with cheap cat litter ta use fer yer pooh bucket. Refill with sawdust fer yer pooh bucket! Hey sooner er later yer gonna have ta go an best ta have sumtin in the bag fer that. Also, ya could store some lime in there fer the same purpose.


----------



## ReadyMom (Feb 25, 2011)

I use the jugs w/ screw tops to store lime (for sanitation purposes). I tired to use them for charcoal, but it was hard to get the charcoal back out. So, now I use the square cat litter boxes for that. 

I also re-use the cat litter jugs for litter that comes in bags, to keep it dry. I just cut the bag label and tape it to the front of the jug. Same for charcoal. Cut the bag label off and tape that to the front for easy viewing. Kitty litter has multi uses, so I try to keep a lot on hand. This winter we dipped into it for the icy paths in our unusually cold weather. Stored litter will be for both our kitty box and plastic-bag-bucket potty (if needed). -k


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks all. One thing the leaky one is good for is as a pitcher for my container garden. It's so big it saves me several trips to the faucet.

I have two other pitcher style containers. I think I'll save them and fill them for my camping weekends only. As for the buckets? Lots of good ideas. I was saving them to use for my container garden but I can't get the gaudy designs off them and it looks a little trashy. I'm in a small apartment where maintenance activities are someone else's problem. artydance: I'll figure something out. Worst case scenario, there's always the recycling bin.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Well here be sumtin what ain't been brought up yet. Refill em with cheap cat litter ta use fer yer pooh bucket. Refill with sawdust fer yer pooh bucket! Hey sooner er later yer gonna have ta go an best ta have sumtin in the bag fer that. Also, ya could store some lime in there fer the same purpose.


Good point.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

notyermomma said:


> Thanks all. One thing the leaky one is good for is as a pitcher for my container garden. It's so big it saves me several trips to the faucet.
> 
> I have two other pitcher style containers. I think I'll save them and fill them for my camping weekends only. As for the buckets? Lots of good ideas. I was saving them to use for my container garden but I can't get the gaudy designs off them and it looks a little trashy. I'm in a small apartment where maintenance activities are someone else's problem. artydance: I'll figure something out. Worst case scenario, there's always the recycling bin.


Depending on how much work you are willing to put in you can sand off the designs/labels or spray paint them a nicer color.


----------

